# My poor CPO lost one claw!!



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Just fed my CPO and thought something was not right, he lost a claw! Found the claw stuck in the return intake basket, somehow it must got stuck there when he was climbing around.

How long would it take for his claw to grow back? He seems to be doing alright now. Thanks for your information.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

after 1-2 molts he will get his claw back, not full-sized yet though . may take another molt after. some just grow faster than others obviously


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep I have had them grow back after 1 molt...they lose them fighting etc...no worries it will regrow.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the replies, he seems to be doing fine.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

How much does a pair usually cost as I might be getting a pair for $40 and was wondering if its a rip off.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If its a definite pair of adults then NO its not a ripoff! If its 2 undetermined sex juveniles then maybe you should re-negotiate a bit lower....going rate is about $7-9 each for juveniles, but expect to pay $10-12 for adults sexed.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Price seems to have gone up with CPO. When it bought mine at Big Al's, it was $13. Now they want close to $20 each. I was hoping to get a pair but my tank is too small for 2.


----------

